# question about breeding red zebras



## wakeupplan (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to zebras I believe are both red zebras that are about three inches or so that I watched spawn in my 125. Aa few hours later I removed the famle to a thirty gallon tank but I think she spit or swallowed the eggswhen I cought her. I then placed the male and another zebra (ice blue) of the same size in the tank and watched the two try spawning again. What I can't tell is if she actually eggs in her mouth but cuz I only saw her trying to pick uup his egg spots. My question is if she looks to b holding again should I. Remove both other zebras or just the male


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

If your not sure the fish you are breeding are the same type of fish then you shouldnt keep the fry at all.

If they are the same fish then once the female is holding wait a week or two and put her by herself into the 30g. Wait another week or two (around day 21-24) and strip or just wait until she spits.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You don't need to separate momma until about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

If she isnt getting picked on 2-3 weeks is good.

Personally i dont even seperate her at all. I take her out the tank when i am ready to strip. Strip the fry into a 10g and then return the mom back to the main tank. Never had a problem with the mom not eating or getting picked on after returning her.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Hm...you should know if both the zebras are red zebra (i.e. Metriaclima Estherae) b/c it's really the only "red," more like orange species of Mbuna. Maybe take a look at their profile? The male redxred zebra will be more of a peach color (orange with blue cast), and redxblue zebras are a bright blue with possible blue bars (black/grey as juvies). The females are always bright orange. Both could/should have yellow egg spots.

I'd leave all the fish in the main tank, and let them spawn naturally. However, if you're worried about crossbreeding, then you can remove them to their own tank. But it could take awhile--like 6 months. They have to get comfortable in their new surroundings. <- Moving them from tank to tank is bad though b/c it startles/stresses them.

What other fish is in the 125g? How big are the fish?

Also, if this is their first spawn together, the mom may swallow them (or she might swallow them if they're unfertilized, which can happen).


----------



## wakeupplan (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks. from lookin at the profiles they are both red zebras, the male was so light i didnt know if it was a dif strain or morph or something like that. as far as other fish in my main aquarium go, well it is quite a mess of fish. before removing three zebras the stock list is. and i know i have dif lakes and and fish most wouldn't wouldnt mix but they get along for the time being

seven zebra 3males 4 females. one very large ob male the rest between 3 and 4 inches
four labs, two females 2 to 3 inches one male full size one unknown 3inches
two 2 inch i think male hongis always fighting while showing full color
two ob peacocks 3inch maybe
one female red empress 4inch or so
one 4-5 inch male bumble be
one unknown yellow 2inch
one full grown duboisi 
one 4 inch front
one female Auratus maybe 3-4 inches
one unsexed Red Top Ndumbi 1.5 to 2 inch
one Venustus probably 6 inches
and a full grown yellow finned aci 
three synodontis 
and a chocolate coloured pleco of some sort
i think thats it.

im sure there will be some cross breeding, my albino zebra is always dancing for yellow lab females and my full grown yellow lab only has eyes for a female ob zebra and they if cross breed i will let them spit fry into the main tank and let them become fish food or if they arent eaten i would probably try feeding them to my fire eel. but i was watching the red zebras try to mate so i wanted to move them to have a clean batch of fry


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah....if you're worried about crossbreeding, I'd give them their own tank. It's the only way to ensure you've got a clean batch of fry. Unfortunately, it'll take them some time to get used to their surroundings enough to breed, and by then, you might have trouble reintroducing them with the more aggressive species in your main tank.

If you do remove them, watch over the female. Don't let her get chased to death by the male. If you've got more red zebra females, throw them in too. Sometimes, it happens quickly, sometimes it can take a few months. 

And all I'll say about the stocking is that it's a whopper. :lol: 
But if it's working, then more power to you. :thumb:


----------



## wakeupplan (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea its was all good in my main tank untill shorty after I posted I had no problems I went to feed them and my Red Top Ndumbi was almost completly swallowed by the Venustus. I guess it couldn't wait for dinner. But the red top some how lived to c another day. But I think I will just keep the red zebras and a ice blue zebra female seprate for now and just give them some time to do their own thing.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd put the ice blue back...or you'll potentially get hybrids...
They're all zebras, but the species is different: Estherae versus Callainos.

They share a genus, which is enough to trigger crossbreeding (since they're shape is similar, as is their genetic code), but they'd still be considered hybrid Red zebra x Ice blue. And they're not viable offspring for trading/selling.

You can always keep them for yourself (though, a note of caution: you can't know how hybrids will behave). Up to you though.


----------



## wakeupplan (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for that bit of info I didn't know that. I just kinda figured zebras were zebras but I guess its kinda like dog breeds and they would b mutts. Ill probably leave her there till I can get two more red zebras. Thanks again


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumb: Good luck!


----------

